# Odd beak please help



## morgan2019 (Aug 4, 2013)

My young red star hen has a odd beak it is more to one side of the face that the other and the top part and the bottom part are not even so the younger kinda hangs out of its mouth 

Can you please explain why this is going on and how to fix it or what to do. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi
That is called crossbeak. It is genetic. Most chickens with cross beak don't do well from what I have read. I have had one chick with crossbeak and culled it. I have read where some people trim them and the chickens lived a long time. 
It is not just in the beak, it has more to do with the skull. I have read that too high of temps during incubation can cause it. I think it is more of a genetic thing though so I would not breed that bird forward.
Google 'Crossbeak" or "scissorbeak" and you will get some good info. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Crossbeak can also be a vitamin deficiency and one of our forum members here was able to correct a crossbeak by using fermented feeds within a couple of weeks. 

It would be worth trying to supplement vitamins for awhile to see if there is any appreciable changes.


----------

